# Down South Offroad ride?? 1/07/11 - Crosby, Texas



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

A small group of us are wanting to hit the trails at Down South . . . anyone is welcome to tag up and join us. We'll be around in the middle area of the camping area. I'll be in my black 3/4 ton crew cab chevy with no trailer . . . stop by and say hi if anyone is in the area.

This is by far one of the cleanest and well kept parks to go to.

Matt

http://www.downsouthoffroad.com/

903 Highway 90
Crosby, TX 
713-633-7623


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Would like to go, but doubt it... Too much stuff goin on right now...


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I gotta work all weekend and the other halfs bday is tomorrow so no chance for me. ...Hopefully next time.


----------

